# Sub Forums



## Raine (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks! Those are great!  Will recipes from the main forums be moved to the sub forums, can that be done?  Need volunteers?


----------



## MJ (Mar 20, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Thanks! Those are great! Will recipes from the main forums be moved to the sub forums, can that be done? Need volunteers?


We are going to mass move the specific recipes out of the main forums soon. It will take some time. We are working hard on improving things around here...


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

Is this an ad for Subway, how 'bout quiznos??


----------



## GB (Mar 20, 2005)

LOL that took me a minute to get norgeskog, but I am a bit slow today.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> LOL that took me a minute to get norgeskog, but I am a bit slow today.


 
rough saturday nite GB?????


----------



## GB (Mar 20, 2005)

Rough Sunday morning. I did a thorough cleaning of the fridge, swapped out one washing for another one (not as easy as it sounds, there were problems) and did our taxes. I am spent


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Rough Sunday morning. I did a thorough cleaning of the fridge, swapped out one washing for another one (not as easy as it sounds, there were problems) and did our taxes. I am spent


 
GB you deserve a 'foot-up-on-the-footstool-format' including the glass of wine and a prepared meal.  I do not know which of those two chores would be the worst, but both two on the same day, over and above the call of duty.


----------



## GB (Mar 20, 2005)

Ohhhh that glass of wine sounds perfect right now. I think I will take you up on that


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 21, 2005)

Spotted a small flaw in the new system  

I wanted to post a copy of a Nigella Lawson recipe for a rice pudding.  There is no longer a relevant sub-fora for puddings in the desserts section.  Could that be added?  

Sorry to add to your workload, people  

PS I've put the pudding recipe in the Rice and Pasta forum, would one of you be an angel and move it when the pudding sub-fora is available?

Many thanks.


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Ishbel,

You can actually still post in the original forum if something does not fit in one of the sub forums. Just click into Desserts, Sweets and Baking and then scroll down below the sub forums and you will see the original forum you can use.

I will go move that post for you now


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks, GB.  I keep telling you all - I am technically-challenged - that's my excuse anyway!


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2005)

LOL, well what you (think) you lack in technical abilities you sure make up for with wonderful recipes


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 21, 2005)

Flatterer


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 21, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Ohhhh that glass of wine sounds perfect right now. I think I will take you up on that


 
comming right up GB, and I shall provide brie mixed with gorgonzola and rolled in chopped roasted Oregon hazelnuts and crustini, enjoy.


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2005)

Yummm. You made doing my taxes worth while


----------

